# 2022 XPRESS H190BAY $31,995.00



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS XPRESS H190 IS POWERED WITH A VF115LA YAMAHA MOTOR, HAS GPS AND TROLLING MOTOR, BATTREY CHARGER, HURRY THIS ONE WONT LAST LONG CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY 361-758-2140*


----------

